# Giro d'Italia 2018 Velogames



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks to Rashadabd for starting our Velogames Fantasy League for this year's edition of the Giro d'Italia!

League Name: RBR Giro 2018
League Code: 601928313


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> I'm in.


These are always so much fun. In!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

IN with the Bianchi Bombers...hoping I don't bomb though!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks LV. I’m in


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in. Not sure how good my team will be, but I'm going to have fun cheering for them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

9W9W said:


> These are always so much fun. In!


I’m in and I agree that these games add quite a bit of fun to watching. Thanks LV and no worries, I am happy to play a role in getting the band back together.  

I took a different approach this time around. I don’t usually do well in the grand tour games, we’ll see if this new approach helps at all.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Also in.
Can't believe Froome's cost is over 25% of the entire team's budget! 
I passed.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Also in.
> Can't believe Froome's cost is over 25% of the entire team's budget!
> I passed.


You aren't the only one. I also passed. Don't know how good my team will be, but I'm going to enjoy cheering for it.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I passed on both Froomie and Tommie D. One's too boring and I don't think the other is on top of his game. Maybe it's suicide, but I'm going with a stable of guys costing mostly 12-18 pts. Go underdogs!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I took a flier on Tom, but just watched an sleepy interview with him that lacked enthusiasm. Bleh. Actually, I'm not even sure how I ended up with half of my team, was surprised when I visited the roster today, but hey, let's goooo!!!!

Absentmindedly chose Chavez over Yates, forgetting Yates' relative time trial prowess over the Colombian.

Let's go Lopez. Kreuziger! Denz and Geniez of AG2R! Visconti and Boaro of Bahrain!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The real racing starts tomorrow, this isn't a great parcours for time trialists. The mountains are where this thing will be won (at least I hope it is  ).


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Something is up with their coding. I entered my team as Didi’s Apprentice and it has a slew of weird characters in the name


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh boy, last place. Well here we go again.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

spookyload said:


> Something is up with their coding. I entered my team as Didi’s Apprentice and it has a slew of weird characters in the name


Ot looks pretty cool I think! Haha! Unique anyway.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ugh!

In a fight with majbuzz for the basement! Is there space on the couch? I've got chips!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Ugh!
> 
> In a fight with majbuzz for the basement! Is there space on the couch? I've got chips!


Were you guys belong for being Froome fanboys!
Is trash talk allowed? Oh, okay, cool.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I'm doing better than I thought I'd be doing, esp considering I had a rider on my team that was on the start list and didn't actually start.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm still fighting Viking for last place and for now I'm winning. Another terrible fantasy team for me. Still fun though.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Why hasn't Froome abandoned to go home and lick his wounds before the TdF? A common, if oft debated, practice.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

majbuzz said:


> I'm still fighting Viking for last place and for now I'm winning. Another terrible fantasy team for me. Still fun though.


I am currently stinking up the joint as well. There is still lots of racing left though, so there’s still hope I guess. I may just have to file some of this in the things not to do in our TdF game file though.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey 9W9W, I missed your earlier post. When did I become a Froome fan boy? Like my Great Grand Daddy used to say "Them are fightin' words". I'm just a fan of others who don't score any points for me...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

majbuzz said:


> Hey 9W9W, I missed your earlier post. When did I become a Froome fan boy? Like my Great Grand Daddy used to say "Them are fightin' words". I'm just a fan of others who don't score any points for me...


Yeah, I logged into the league and it turns out only one of you were a true Froome fanboy, not you, the other guy is. I was just too lazy to log back in and clarify.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

UGH! I don't know what happened... I was in the Giro league, but now I'm not. I've tried to re-enter, but it doesn't seem to want to let me enter the league.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> UGH! I don't know what happened... I was in the Giro league, but now I'm not. I've tried to re-enter, but it doesn't seem to want to let me enter the league.


I am experiencing the same thing, posted on it above. Crazy thing is I started the league I now cannot see scores for unless I re-enter the code after every stage. Annoying.....


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I am experiencing the same thing, posted on it above. Crazy thing is I started the league I now cannot see scores for unless I re-enter the code after every stage. Annoying.....


You are both there from my view?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> You are both there from my view?


Yeah, I am in the game, but when I log in I don’t have a link to our game and there is no way for me to get to our leaderboard unless I re-enter the code after each stage. I have links to a bunch of other games we have played in but not the Giro.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, I am in the game, but when I log in I don’t have a link to our game and there is no way for me to get to our leaderboard unless I re-enter the code after each stage. I have links to a bunch of other games we have played in but not the Giro.


I have had weird stuff as well. Like it won’t let me log in. I closeit down and open it anew and I’m already logged in? It all started with the TOC. Maybe it’s just a coincidence. Maybe it’s struggling with multiple race entries?


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I had similar problems with it not showing me in the league and having to re-enter. I think the problem might be being entered in too many leagues. It only lists 5-6 of them (can't remember) and seems to show them in alphabetical order, rather by date. 
I deleted a few of the older races and my Giro started showing up again.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I've also had to delete older races because for some reason it goes by alphabetical order instead of by date. I wish they'd show them by date.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Outside of selecting guys that crashed out early, my selection of Aru as one of my GC leaders for this Giro has to be one of the worst choices I have ever made in one of these games. My goodness....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

redlizard said:


> I had similar problems with it not showing me in the league and having to re-enter. I think the problem might be being entered in too many leagues. It only lists 5-6 of them (can't remember) and seems to show them in alphabetical order, rather by date.
> I deleted a few of the older races and my Giro started showing up again.


This worked, thanks!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

If things continue as they are, our league will be decided by the last day's sprint where the top three teams all have different sprinters (Modolo, Van Poppel & Viviani). Go Van Poppel!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmmmm, might just crawl out of the basement landing today...:thumbsup:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations to Tom on his 2nd place finish and big kudos to redlizard on the GT win!! I had Viviani for the final sprint but the gap was just too big. Tom and rl just 5 points apart! I hung on through 19 and 20 to stay on the podium even if I am a long way back, but I’m happy with that! I banked on Wellens for more pop than his one stage win. And WTF, did Meintjes even make the start line? Haha. 

Pleasure racing all of the teams! Thanks again to LV for his stage previews! See y’all in July!!!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Congratulations to Tom on his 2nd place finish and big kudos to redlizard on the GT win!! I had Viviani for the final sprint but the gap was just too big. Tom and rl just 5 points apart! I hung on through 19 and 20 to stay on the podium even if I am a long way back, but I’m happy with that! I banked on Wellens for more pop than his one stage win. And WTF, did Meintjes even make the start line? Haha.
> 
> Pleasure racing all of the teams! Thanks again to LV for his stage previews! See y’all in July!!!


Thanks! This is the first time I didn't outsmart myself and managed to get on the podium in a Velogames event! Congrats to you on your podium finish and the Red for the win!

There were quite a few disappointing performances by the riders, I agree PBL. 

LV and his stage previews (and recounts) were the first things I checked when I logged on, they were great!

Why wait until July? No Dauphine?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Thanks! This is the first time I didn't outsmart myself and managed to get on the podium in a Velogames event! Congrats to you on your podium finish and the Red for the win!
> 
> There were quite a few disappointing performances by the riders, I agree PBL.
> 
> ...


Aha! How could I! Yes, see you at the Dauphine!! The appetizer! 

I was trading places back back and forth with you guys until the dreaded 19. From there, the last 3 stages, I was just hanging on for dear life! 

My last minute roster changes, I dumped Sam Bennett and Fabio Aru. Smart and stupid all at the same time. I had high expectations for Wellens on the lumpy stages. He tried. He was sick...


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I slowly but surely stalked the podium and squeaked out the win by the hair on my chinny, chin, chin. A real nail biter, which made it all the more exciting, despite my guys dropping like flies at the end. I nominate Aru for the overwhelming underperformance award.

Two in a row and hoping for the hat trick on the Dauphine. My boys are clean!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

redlizard said:


> I slowly but surely stalked the podium and squeaked out the win by the hair on my chinny, chin, chin. A real nail biter, which made it all the more exciting, despite my guys dropping like flies at the end. I nominate Aru for the overwhelming underperformance award.
> 
> Two in a row and hoping for the hat trick on the Dauphine. My boys are clean!


Congrats on the persistence in the win! We are transposed from the spring on the podium! I’ll be looking to trade back!! Haha! That was a great race. It may not be the result I wanted but what a fabulous Giro!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

PBL450 said:


> Congrats on the persistence in the win! We are transposed from the spring on the podium! I’ll be looking to trade back!! Haha! That was a great race. It may not be the result I wanted but what a fabulous Giro!


Agreed! Congrats Red Lizzy and our podium winners.
Froomes resurgence launched me out of the basement, but I aim for better - gonna kill it in that French race coming down the pike - be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I didn't join the RBR league, but I did have a Velogames team. The first week sucked, cause my sprinter was Ryan Gibbons, but once Yates started winning stages, and they got into the big mountains, my team started kicking ass. Had 3 stages, I had six guys finish top 10, and six in the top ten overall for most of the last two weeks. The second or third stage Yates won, my team was second overall of the entire Velogames entrants. I thought I might be headed for a top 10 overall in Velogames.


Then Yates dropped almost 40 minutes, or whatever it was, on stage 19, and Pinot dropped 40 on stage 20, and that was it for me. Ended up I think 105 overall, got hardly any points for the final stage cause I didn't have a sprinter. Like 700 points out of tenth place.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Dead last. Glad I didn't wager any cash on this. Congrats to the winner and Lost Viking for ensuring my inglorious defeat! Another victim of Aru, but I really did it to myself with my picks overall. Oh well, until next time!


----------

